# buck roar



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

any one on here use the primos buck roar if so have you had any success how did you use it


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have that call right now, and only used the "roar" during peak rut this year when rattling. I had really good success with it, the bucks really responded. Although I wouldn't recommend making that call often, it can be effective. The call itself is awesome, great sounding, easy to make the sounds you want. It's just an awesome grunt call.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I was curious about the call too. I have not bought one yet but I am thinking about adding one to my bag o' tricks that I take in the woods with me. Is the call like a snort wheeze call where it most generally will scare off the lesser bucks but bring in the more dominant or mature bucks?


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

Estaban it has a snort wheeze but you dont have to use it. it has a nice deep grunt and it has the snort wheeze on top of the call


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think it's funny as hell.... I've spent years of hours hunting deer and have never heard a buck roar in real life. I've heard alot of grunts, snorts and wheezes but not the hilarious roar like they have on the TV promo add.

Another thing that cracks me up is when the so called pros on TV try to imitate a deer to stop it for a shot. I've heard every sound from a baby calf to probably a sheep from them, it's definitly a good laugh and is entertainment.

Beware TV adds, they are made in controlled enviroments, like fences if you know what I mean. A truly wild whitetail will practicaly explode with fear when they first hear some of the stupid noises used on TV, not saying they won't return sometime later out of curiosity. But do enjoy learning for yourself I did.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah some of it is definitely a gimmick to make a dollar I definitely agree with that. This call however is nice to have because it's one of the best sounding grunt calls I've heard. The thing with calls that hunters need to understand is that there is a time and place when using this call/other calls. Just because you saw it done on tv doesn't mean it will work for you. The only way to understand most of this is to put in the hours, hunt hard, learn what works and doesn't and a small percentage of the time it will work haha. Buy the call, you'll like it.


----------

